# york reptile meeting last night



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

had great time, red beahaved herself pphheewww had horrible nightmares of here running riot and biting people so glad she proved me wrong!!

and as a bonus came home with a pair of 100%het annery boas so i now have a trio yyaaayyy.

and to top it off i think my royal is gravid!


----------



## Zohan (Aug 2, 2008)

Yeah it was a giggle! I am looking forward to seeing some of the pictures taken!


----------

